# MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL AT IVF WALES



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

This time of year is not always a good one and some of us might well want to hide away til its all over.(if only) and if the thought of crimbo is something you dread then at least its almost over (woo hoo)

i would like to wish you all a merry christmas and a great 2009 and thank you all for your friendship

i think i can speak for alot of us and say that this year has had ups and downs for many of us but we have made some life long friends.

I am not gona say 2009 will be the year that dreams come true because i said this last years and never expected to be heading for another op and more ivf but there is a hope that 2009 will be the year for some of us.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a good one and 2009 will be good for us all.

Probably wont be on here now over christmas as my dad is down to stay from tomorrow.
Ive also not finished my wrapping so need to get going with that.

Im really excited for christmas.

See you on 29th Dec for those who are meeting.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

merry christmas everyone   ... i really hope 2009 is the luckiest year yet for this board


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just popping in to wish you all a Merry and/or peaceful Christmas - whichever you prefer as I am not big fan of the season myself.

I would like to say I hope that 2009 brings all that you wish for - but failing that - I hope it brings you all a lot closer to it.

I know I haven't been around much at all of late (have been trying not to obsess).  I also wanted to thank you ladies for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time - you are all a load of honies !!!! 

At the risk of sounding like a right hippy    - I wish you all peace and love   

LOLA XXXXX


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Christmas to everyone.  

And bring on 2009 which has got to be better than 2008!!  

Also wanted to wish a very happy Christmas to the IVF Wales clinic staff - in case you're reading


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

merry christmas to you all.

i hope you all have a good xmas and a happy new year.

thank you all very very much for your support and friendship.

to IVF wales staff merry christmas to you all as well.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo merry christmas everyone, santa brought me loads!  I know im sad on her this am but i had a lap top off Stu so i can keep it on all eveing long and email more, its great, just wanted to test it out!

Hope you all having a fab christmas and enjoy your day.  We're off to my sister's with her family for dinner and down STu parents for tea. Cant wait its going to be a great day, i love it-big kid.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

a lap top ..you have been spoilt you lucky sod   hope you have all had a nice christmas... i have been stuffed for the last 2 days i cant stop eating lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope everyone has had a great christmas.  Im stuffed too i think ive put on about half stone, all my jeans are tight i havent stopped eating.  Nice though its the only time i eat anything i want!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your time off.  We're off out for yet another meal tonight....Its DH birthday tomorrow so celebrating tonight with friends.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

well thank god its over lol

nah it was ok got lots of nice things and a new tv in the sales!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd love a new flat screen tv as ours is huge.  We keep looking at them but deciding not to just now as not urgent.  

Actually, Christmas for me was ok too.  Was really just the one day as I've just been shopping or chilling out with DH since.

Hope everyone's had a fab time.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

had a fab fab time, despite being bloody ill most of the time  ... but i always do i love christmas i really do, its tough as we remember my dad but he loved it so much we have so many happy memories and know it would be wrong not to enjoy, was totally spoiled by mum and DH as were we all  

kara.. what tv did you buy hun, my mum was landed with hers that we bought she burst into tears when she saw it love her xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have a 42inch plasm very posh lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... great for playing the wii on chick


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

wooo very nice kara   a 42 nch   yeah i bet it will be great for playing the wii on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i haven't played the wii yet luke has been playing x box, its almost as big as the room lol

i fell asleep at 10pm last night

glad your mum liked her present hun, my mum cried too when we gave my parents their night away in the gower voucher


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww thats a lovely present kara.. i love it down there it so beautiful, i fell asleep on johns lap just after 10pm last night too.. he woke me at 10.30 and i went to bed, it was nice to have some sleep after 3 nights of hardly any with coughing !! feel a little more human today now ..  but gutted i have to work tomorrow, but have night out to look forward too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had major lack of sleep, that is the trouble with working over crimbo and of course the bad bad hangover after the crimbo party didn't help much......apart from put me off drink lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. your off drink !!!1 are you seriously ill lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had a few since but sambuca killed me that night

i am known for letting my hair down just a little too much sometimes


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. you need to learn honey there is NEVER EVER TOO MUCH when it comes to fun, alcohol or chocolate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh there is lol

im not a good drunk!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yuk sambucca lol i went to pub last night and half  a guiness


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Lots of iron in that miriam i had to settle for lemonade with a dash of rose lol 

Glad you all had a good xmas


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know lol jeff still didnt want to buy it for me tho even tho i just had the 1 lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not long girls and you will be able to have a proper drink again


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

my tolerance is going to be so low i will be drunk as a skunk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sure will be
if your breast feeding you will have to wait even longer


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep im defo going to give it a try and see how i get on ...im certainly not missing the hangovers anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had the worst hangover for over a year last week lol

i better get my bum to bed soon


----------

